

Buy, Use, Toss? A Closer Look at the Things We Buy. - imsaar
http://storyofstuff.com/

======
imsaar
A must watch video there about our consumer economy.

"The Story of Stuff Project was created by Annie Leonard to leverage and
extend the film’s impact. We amplify public discourse on a series of
environmental, social and economic concerns and facilitate the growing Story
of Stuff community’s involvement in strategic efforts to build a more
sustainable and just world. Our on-line community includes over 150,000
activists and we partner with hundreds of environmental and social justice
organizations worldwide to create and distribute our films, curricula and
other content."

